

Show HN: Comment on on-demand TV as if everyone is watching at the same time - stefanwild
http://beta.spoilr.tv/

======
angryasian
I know there are a lot of shows that don't require full attention, but I
usually don't waste my time with those kinds of shows. I don't know how people
can twitter, or chat on their phone and still pay attention to good shows that
require a level of attention like Game of Thrones.

~~~
edgarvaldes
Agreed. It make a lot more sense for sports.

~~~
uptown
Which is one of the least time-shifted forms of content.

~~~
6cxs2hd6
That's interesting. I almost always time-shift sports. Stuff like American
football is otherwise interminable.

Even when I want to get to the finish, live, I just start watching an hour
after the recording begins. Fast forward through commercials and head-under-
hood challenges, etc.

If it's a game I'm only semi-interested in, I'll wait until it's completely
finished. Then just FF until I notice a score change, back up some reasonable
number of minutes. Voila, personal highlight reel.

~~~
mutagen
I likewise timeshift Formula 1 coverage so I can watch with my brothers,
sometimes weeks later. This kind of timeshifted community to would be great to
participate in.

Spoilers are generally hard to avoid. This year I've given in and accepted
spoilers in exchange for following various communities. So far the
participation has been worthwhile and knowing race outcomes and other
highlights in some cases had made watching an even better experience.

~~~
stefanwild
That's interesting. Maybe we should try sports earlier than planned, then...

------
petercooper
Twitter has actually encouraged me to only watch certain shows "live" because
the backchannel snark and commentary is more entertaining than the actual show
( _The Apprentice_ is a particular standout in this regard).

~~~
crystaln
Seems like replaying the twitter chatter in time would be more interesting
than creating a new content silo.

~~~
stefanwild
We thought about importing (and timecoding) twitter chatter during the first
airing of the shows. And then we realized just how scattered and off-topic
that chatter really is for the most part.

------
michaelmior
This seems pretty cool! Curious to try it out. One problem which doesn't seem
to be addressed is the varying length of commercials (or no commercials)
depending on what platform the show is viewed on.

~~~
stefanwild
Yes, we're focussing on Netflix and HBO shows at the moment to circumvent
that. Working on several approaches for automatic syncing. Thanks for trying
it out!

------
jrockway
This is niconico's main feature. I've wondered why it hasn't caught on
elsewhere.

~~~
mukyu
In addition to their overlaid streaming comments on videos (think youtube) and
live streams (justin.tv/twitch, etc) they actually have a section for live
tv[1].

[1] [http://jk.nicovideo.jp/](http://jk.nicovideo.jp/)

~~~
stefanwild
Thanks for the link. Now I have to brush up on my non-existant Japanese
skills.

------
mattryanharris
This is something I've actually wanted for awhile! Watching movies and TV is
nice but whenever I watch it with an IRC chat it suddenly gets SO MUCH better.

~~~
stefanwild
Great to hear. Thanks for the tweet, too.

------
joshvm
How will you deal with users who spoil shows on purpose? Could I watch the
first episode of Game of Thrones, sync with the app and post "OMG ----- dies!"
right at the start?

I assume if you can watch time shifted comments they're moderated in some way
(or perhaps flagged by the community)?

~~~
stefanwild
Yes, there's upvoting and downvoting implemented in the beta, already and that
will filter out spoilers pretty quickly. If we see anybody doing it on
purpose, we'd block and eventually ban the user.

~~~
addedlovely
So the name makes sense?

I'm definitely not your target market here, if i'm devoting time to TV i'm
focussed on enjoying that, alone or with the people in the room.

------
woopdy
It reminds me of Soundcloud, where comments pop in at the moment where they're
inserted.

~~~
stefanwild
Right to the point. Soundcloud's way of doing the comments was of our
inspirations.

------
dave84
This combined with Shazam style listening to sync up the position would be
killer.

~~~
stefanwild
Working on this and several other approaches to sync up. It's a challenge and
won't happen in this phase of the beta, but it's doable.

------
politician
I loved watching the Republican and Democrat National Conventions while tuned
into Twitter. Maybe I'll use spoilr next time around.

------
650REDHAIR
I love everything about this!

Looking forward to having conversations with my family and friends spread
around the US.

~~~
stefanwild
We love you, too. Thank you.

------
stefanwild
By the way, one of the shows that we already feature in the beta, is of course
Silicon Valley. Be sure to check it out.

------
jbigelow76
Very cool concept, great domain too :)

~~~
stefanwild
Thank you. I have a funny little anecdote how that came to be. Will save that
for a stage appearance, though ;)

------
tiger0915
That sounds awesome!

~~~
stefanwild
Thank you. We appreciate the feedback!

